# I have returned



## Spiritfire (Jan 19, 2016)

Didn't someone else say that once?

I am certain a few of you may have noticed my absence over the past couple of years. For years I have had progressively worsening multiple stenosis of the lumbar and cervical portions of my spinal column. They developed to the point that I was either chair or bed ridden. But this year I had the surgeries to correct all of these problems. They tell me it may take years before nerve regeneration allows me to pick up a dropped coin, but you can't keep a good gold refiner down for too long.

Most of what I work on are ores and in that tellurides of gold and silver (and even the rarer pgm bearing tellurides) are my favorite. Recently I have found a completely green method of leaching the precious metals from tellurides in which they are extracted from the tellurides as fine metallic crystals of noble metals. One hint and one hint only. It involves the use of eddy currents.

When I have all the necessary supporting information I will share it with the forum. In the meantime I remain,

Randy in Gunnison


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 19, 2016)

Spiritfire said:


> Didn't someone else say that once?
> 
> I am certain a few of you may have noticed my absence over the past couple of years. For years I have had progressively worsening multiple stenosis of the lumbar and cervical portions of my spinal column. They developed to the point that I was either chair or bed ridden. But this year I had the surgeries to correct all of these problems. They tell me it may take years before nerve regeneration allows me to pick up a dropped coin, but you can't keep a good gold refiner down for too long.
> 
> ...


Welcome back. Shecker, right?


----------



## Platdigger (Jan 19, 2016)

Shecker! must have forgot your password.
Good to hear you are on the mend.


----------



## Smack (Jan 20, 2016)

Heal up safely and don't rush it.


----------



## maynman1751 (Jan 20, 2016)

Welcome back! My wife has similar issues.....we feel your pain.  Take care and take it slow.


----------



## butcher (Feb 7, 2016)

Randy,
It is to see your back on the forum, and that have the good attitude needed for your recovery.


----------



## Irons (Feb 7, 2016)

Get well soon and welcome back..from someone who also just returned. :mrgreen:


----------

